# Cold crashing pale ale



## Proffs (8/4/13)

Hi everyone. Cool site. I got my first home brew kit from my local HBS last week and immediately put down a coopers pale ale kit. In all the excitement tho I forgot we were going camping on Thursday for a couple of nights. So, I have it sitting in the laundry near a door so it gets a cool breeze to keep temps down. I put it down last Thursday night, and we are going away Thursday. SG has been reading 1010 - 1009 for the past 24 hours but I won't have time to bottle before we go and don't want to risk temps rising with the house all shut up while we're away. Should I throw the whole fermenter in the fridge til I get back?

Recipe was CPA can, coopers BE2, 250g dex, 23 liters. Yesterday I threw in about 20g of moteuka. Thanks in advance!

Proffs


----------



## GalBrew (8/4/13)

If it is still at 1.010 by thursday it is done and can be cold crashed in the fridge no problems.


----------



## seamad (8/4/13)

Give the yeasties time to clean up, as fermentation has likely finished the temp rise is inconsequential. Normal procedure for standard gravity ales for me is 10-14 days at 18 then down to -1 for couple of days. Don't rush things too much, tempting to do with first brew.


----------



## Proffs (8/4/13)

seamad said:


> Give the yeasties time to clean up, as fermentation has likely finished the temp rise is inconsequential. Normal procedure for standard gravity ales for me is 10-14 days at 18 then down to -1 for couple of days. Don't rush things too much, tempting to do with first brew.


I would rather leave it too. So even if it got up to around 30 degrees AFTER fermentation finished it will be ok? I'm in Brisbane.


----------



## seamad (8/4/13)

With the weather we've been having can't see it getting to 30, mind you i live up tamborine mountain so it's a bit cooler here. I'd still be inclined to leave it, not perfect. Sounds like you need a stc1000 !.


----------



## Proffs (8/4/13)

seamad said:


> With the weather we've been having can't see it getting to 30, mind you i live up tamborine mountain so it's a bit cooler here. I'd still be inclined to leave it, not perfect. Sounds like you need a stc1000 !.


Yea, the laundry runs off the garage so it can heat up if its all closed up. One step ahead of you with the stc1000; already got the fridge!


----------



## ash2 (13/7/13)

To do with Cold Crashing,do you drop your FV to a very low temp,before you bottle or have I read threads on this subject wrong.If you do drop the temp how low do you go & for how long.Does this also stop a bit of chill haze. :beerbang:


----------



## goomboogo (13/7/13)

Ash, drop it down to one degree celcius or somewhere in the ballpark. A minimum of three days but longer is better. No help with chill haze as covered in other threads tonight.


----------



## roverfj1200 (13/7/13)

Just leave it till you get back it will be fine. CC it then before you bottle it.



Cheers


----------



## ash2 (13/7/13)

goomboogo said:


> Ash, drop it down to one degree celcius or somewhere in the ballpark. A minimum of three days but longer is better. No help with chill haze as covered in other threads tonight.


Their is a God ( Thanks ) :beerbang:Just here to learn & make better brews. :super:


----------

